# Which Dog to Buy?



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the option of going with a pup whose dad is a 32x NSTRA winner for $1,000 or going with a dog whose great grandfather on both sides is the 32x NSTRA winner for $300. I am having a hard time deciding between the two. This will be my first bird dog and I know it will be a large commitment. So I am thinking about the expensive dog because I want it to be worth my time. I am also thinking about the expensive dog for breeding purposes. I am thinking if I get some good blood to breed with my dads excellent dog I may not have to buy another dog for a while. As well as provide my family with some good dogs. What do you all think?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Is this going to be a house dog or a kennel dog?


----------



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

Both


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

In that case I would look at the personalities of the ***** and sire of the pups in question and pick a pup with the desired traits that best fits you. It sounds that blood lines of either litter will get the job done. I've owned Brittanies for about 15 yrs. and the only draw back to this breed is they are attention hounds, without it they'll tear your house up. They're very intelligent dogs, you can watch them out think birds in the field as they mature, unlike short hairs. Now all you short hair guys don't jump on me, they are hunting machines but when you look into there eyes you might as well be looking into a bag of marbles.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Couple thoughts:

The ***** contributes half the genetics and all the socialization during infancy. The ***** is more important than the stud.

The purchase price is very small compared to the cost of owning a dog.

Now don't get offended, this is a general statement and there are exceptions. Most people screw up their first dog. Most people shouldn't breed dogs. Nearly everyone shouldn't breed their first dog. Breeding is a lot of work and very expensive if you are going to do it right. Think about having 2 or 3 pups you couldn't sell. Or a pup returned for health reasons?

Good luck and have fun with the pup.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

First of all, are both pups from respected breeders? IMO buying from a breeder who has been in the business of producing the kinds of dogs you are interested in would be my first choice. That being said... I agree with the last couple of posts.

_*The sire and dam of these pups will be the best determining factor in what you will get*_, more so than great grandparents. If the $300 pups come from close linebreeding off of the great grandparent you may get a similiar dog, or you may not. Regardless of price, look at the dam and sire of each pup, watch them work if possible, then decide if that is what you want.


----------

